# Bubba Nosferatu: Curse of the She Vampires



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Found something on Bloody Disgusting that might be of interest to the members of this board:

On the Creation Entertainment website for next summer's Fangoria Weekend of Horrors in Burbank, CA, they wrote a really interesting blurb towards the bottom, "_Bruce Campbell had to cancel his appearance as his film 'Bubba Hotep II' will be shooting during the convention._" We ran into Writer/Director Don Coscarelli last week who is still referring to the film as *Bubba Nosferatu: Curse of the She-Vampires*. More news as it comes in, we're looking into this matter as we speak. In _Bubba Ho-tep_, Elvis and JFK, both alive and in nursing homes, fight for the souls of their fellow residents as they battle an ancient Egyptian Mummy.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I saw this the other day and it made me smile.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

lol... Bubba Nosferatu? Oh the humanity! haha... Bubba Hotep was, uhm... interesting.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I liked bubba hotep. it was way corny.


----------

